# i personaly like this coop



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.squidoo.com/chicken-coop...le&utm_medium=imgres&utm_campaign=framebuster


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Me too.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Wow! Me too.


hope your son can built it this way but in bigger size or depends how big yall want it(just my guess there)


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting ...

It may work well in the winter or Northern States but I can tell you my greenhouse heats up rather quick. Our temps today were in the low 70s and my greenhouse hit 85.(doors open, shade cloth and a fan) Even with a shade cloth & fans when the temps hit the 80s with sun the greenhouse hit 100 + easy.

Last spring it ran about 10 ta 15 above the outdoor temps. (This will be my first "winter" with it.) But I would think it would be the same...

But this is IMO ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wouldnt that get very hot inside ?


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the way it looks, but it would be a chicken oven in my climate.


----------

